# Win Snowshoes!



## Greg (Nov 2, 2001)

You may notice we're running the lift ticket giveaways again this year. Well hikers, we didn't forget about you! Fill out this *form*http://www.alpinezone.com/snowshoes/enter.htm to be eligible to win one pair of Denali Classic snowshoes, provided by Mountain Safety Research (valued at $129.95)! Click *HERE*http://www.alpinezone.com/snowshoes/ for more info. Good luck! :grin:

_________________
Greg Blasko
AlpineZone.com
*Join* the AlpineZone.com E-Newsletter!

<font size=-1>[ This Message was edited by: Administrator on 2001-11-01 22:39 ]</font>


----------

